# Is this old stanley plane worth it?



## cwackerfuss (Dec 12, 2010)

Here is the link to the craigslist post....its a No. 45 Stanley Combination Plane

http://stlouis.craigslist.org/tls/2096294827.html

Thanks in advance for any feedback!!!


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

I would pay it, it would be a bonus if knives came with it.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

I spent $40 on one this summer, with no knives. Knives are available. I figure on probably 4 profiles when I get to it.


----------



## poppop (Dec 16, 2010)

*plane*



cwackerfuss said:


> Here is the link to the craigslist post....its a No. 45 Stanley Combination Plane
> 
> http://stlouis.craigslist.org/tls/2096294827.html
> 
> Thanks in advance for any feedback!!!


 I would buy that plane,looks like it would kleen up nice.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

Yes it is worth the price.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Not much that can be wrong other than needing a good home and some TLC Just make sure its not missing any parts


----------



## glh17 (Jul 7, 2010)

As long as the body of the plane is all there and the only thing missing is the cutters, it's probably worth the $50. Not sure what a set of cutters are going for on ebay now, but the price of 45's have come down in the last year or two. I have two 45s. I can't recall what I paid on ebay, but the second one, which I bought last summer, was a bit less than the first one I bought about 4 years ago.

You might want to do a check on ebay to see what 45s are going for and what a separate set of cutters is going for.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

I've found custom made cutters for $16-$25 each depending on the profile. Lee Valley has cutters for the Veritas plow plane- set of 4 $59. I haven't checked into it far enough to see if they will work on a 45.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Cwack,
If nothing else, for the 50 bucks, it would make a nice wall hanger.
I bought one years ago from a local antique shop. I even have the original box it came in, with all the cutters. Pretty interesting piece to say the least. Lot of history there.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## glh17 (Jul 7, 2010)

Be a bit careful in purchasing a set of cutters because these aren't always interchangeable. I'm no expert but I know for a fact the cutters on the Universal combination plane made by Stanley (this was after it dropped the 45) will not work on the 45. Also, there were two types of 45 cutters.
On some models, the cutters have a little notch at the top that fits the depth adjuster and some don't. I don't believe these cutters are interchangeable. I think(?) the earlier models didn't have the notch and the latter did. Both of mine have the notch and I believe most of the 45s have the notch. 
I doubt the Veritas plow plane cutters will fit the 45, but not sure. St. James Bay Tool company makes some aftermarket stuff for the 45.

Here's a link to a brief history of the 45. Patrick doesn't like the 45, as many vintage tool users.:thumbdown: The 45 was intended to replace numerous other individual planes (plough/moldings). They contend the individual planes (about a tool box of them) are better at their individual task than the 45. I'm sure this is correct, but who how many people can have a shop fun of molding and plough planes.:no: You sacrifice performance for versatility with the 45.
http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan6.htm


----------

